# My homemade portable



## wapiti777

Great work on this. Can anyone tell me how to save a thread to favorites or a file? PM me.


----------



## catfishtom210

Done yet??


----------



## aslongasitpullsback

catfishtom210 said:


> Done yet??


----------



## snowman11

Haven't had time to work on it. Bought a pak shak to go up North the past weekend. I think it might be going back. For the price it works...but still not much better than "nothing". I've got some issues with the long term durability.


----------



## TrekJeff

Snow...was that the HT Polar Express? I was considering picking one up.


----------



## snowman11

i dont think so, i think it is called the pak shack, nature vision or something...aqua vu, same company


----------



## aslongasitpullsback

done yet....
want to see how it turned out.....or is it on hold...


----------



## hi-tek redneck

wondering how this turned out?


----------



## RyGuy525

i pmed him about a month ago asking how it turned out and never got a response...


----------



## glnmiller

Maybe his cats took over and won't let him post anymore. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hammerfish

hey man, shanty is looking good! not sure if you have thought about this yet or not, but what about reflectors???? i almost got smashed by a sled and a 4 wheeler this weekend right after dark!!! i did'nt realize until after words that my one man didnt have any reflective matirial on the canvas, just the sled for some stupid reason.... and being the color of your mat. it would really blend in at night with the snow, just a thought......... Mike


----------

